
Additive GUIs - samsquire
https://github.com/samsquire/additive-guis/blob/master/README.md
======
Quelklef
This is super cool! Another step towards the dream of high-level purely
declarative programming. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
samsquire
Thanks for your kind words! This is just a step towards GUIs that are easy to
create and modify and hack on at the same time.

------
briandilley
this looks terrible

